# Look What I Found!



## Lefty (Nov 26, 2011)

I came across this beauty today, while searching for a strop or materials to make a strop for a straight razor. It's cocobolo and measures 1/4"x3"x24". I see many scales coming!!! I couldn't pass up on figuring like this.


----------



## mhenry (Nov 26, 2011)

That's purdy


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 26, 2011)

I love me some figured cocobolo! Nice score!!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Nov 26, 2011)

Well done! Nice score! Now send it to me!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 26, 2011)

ooooooo nice

That would make great scales for a straight!


----------



## Lefty (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys!
Pierre, let me know if you really want some scales, and I'll trade you for my rescue knife 
Eamon, a straight, and about three knives, I figure  Great minds thnk alike, I guess.


----------



## jmforge (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice! Highly figured cocobolo seems to be kinda hard to find these days.


----------



## Mike Davis (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice! I like that quite well!


----------



## Lefty (Nov 29, 2011)

I cut this baby into three roughly 5.5" long pieces, one 5" piece and a little extra for spacers, or bolsters. They will be ripped in half and will only lose 1/16" max for nice sets of scales. 
I tried to maximize the "niceness" on the scales, by choosing where I cut. Damn, these are pretty!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice figure for cocobolo! Well done!


----------

